# Bildschirmauflösung Samsung SyncMaster P2450



## amago2hell (25. April 2012)

*Bildschirmauflösung Samsung SyncMaster P2450*

Hi leute,

ich hab ein Problem, und zwar, ich habe einen Samsung monitor wie oben beschrieben. Außerdem hab ich an meiner Grafikkarte(engtx 560 dcii top) einen mini-hdmi adapter, der auf hdmi geht. An dem monitor habe ich mit VGA- kabel eine auflösung von 1920x1080p und bei hdmi leider nur 1680x1050p, ich will aber 1920x1080p eingestellt haben, dann ist der desktop aber zu groß für den monitor und man sieht nicht alles. Wisst ihr eventuell wie ich das einstellen kann?


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bildschirmauflösung Samsung SyncMaster P2450*

Nvidia Systemsteuerung / Desktop Größe und Position Einstellen 

Da sollte es einstellbar sein (Seitenverhältnis)


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Bildschirmauflösung Samsung SyncMaster P2450*

Da ich auch 2x die Sorte Monitor habe kann ich sagen das es am Monitor selbst nicht liegen kann!
Der gibt bei HDMI & DVI die vollen 1920x1080p aus...

Mach es wie True  es gesagt hat


----------



## amago2hell (25. April 2012)

funzt iwie nich , passt nur 1680x1050, sieht aber zu breit aus und is nich so scharf wie 1920x1080. Bei vga klappts ja aber ich brauche es bei hdmi

ich habe es hinbekommen ich musste am monitor selbst einstellen, aber trotzdem danke


----------

